
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Services (VSTS) failure postmortem - slashdotdash
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vsoservice/?p=16295
======
slashdotdash
TL;DR summary:

“... the system was running too close to the point of exhaustion due to the
intermittent crashes, and an event that should not have been a problem [high
number of client reconnections] caused a high-severity incident.”

